# Foreigners in Philippines told to stay at home, assured of relaxed visa rules



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

ABS-CBN News
Posted at Apr 02 2020 12:45 PM
https://news.abs-cbn.com/news/04/02/20/coronavirus-philippines-covid19-updates-foreigners-stay-home-relaxed-visa-rules


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Good for them. Immigration in Thailand is apparently still having foreigners there go into the offices to extend their visas. Some of the pictures of the main Immigration office at Chaeng Wattana in Bangkok are pretty scary. No social distancing, people not wearing masks, etc.


----------



## henrycollins (Apr 17, 2020)

Thank you for this great information.


----------

